
Intel’s Exascale Dataflow Engine Drops X86 and Von Neuman - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/08/30/intels-exascale-dataflow-engine-drops-x86-and-von-neuman/
======
gbrown_
Link to the referenced patent. Keep scrolling the first half is diagrams.

[https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/cc/a9/26/4dfcc1e...](https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/cc/a9/26/4dfcc1e06c4773/US20180189231A1.pdf)

